# 一へや多い／転勤になるじゃない



## アエカ

皆さん、こんにちは。

Could someone help me with these sentences from an exercise book?
They're from a vocabulary exercise, so there isn't any context.

- 今までは１DKのへやに住んでいたが、子供が生まれたので、一へや多い、１LDKのへやを借りることにした。
"Up until now we've lived in a 1DK, but as we had a child, we decided to rent a 1LDK"...一へや多い? I don't get this part. 

- そろそろ転勤になるじゃないかと思っていましたが、やっぱり九州へ転勤です。
This one really confused me. Maybe something like "I thought I'd be transferred soon, and I was, indeed, to Kyushu"? x_x

ありがとうございます。


----------



## Firewall

The へや in  一へや多い is a counter word, and that part is modifying 1LDk, so it's conveying the meaning that the LDK is one room larger than the 1DK.

For the second sentence, I agree with what you thought the meaning was.  
I used to think when you used が like: [phrase 1] が, [phrase 2],
the first phrase and the second phrase contrasted each other, like りんごが好きでした*が*、今はきらい。
But after seeing sentences like the one there, I think が can be more loosely used as just a connector between phrases when the ... situation is uncertain or the person speaking is unsure? or something, I'm not too sure.  
but in terms of the meaning of the sentence, I think you got it right


----------



## Shatin

From what I know, DK and LDK are terms used in describing an apartment. 

L = living room
D = dining area
K = kitchen

1 means 1 bedroom. 2 for 2 bedrooms etc. 

Thus my understanding is that before the child was born, they live in a small apartment of 1DK only. There was no separate living room. After the child was born, a bigger apartment is needed and so they move into a 1LDK, I.e. with an extra living room.


----------



## frequency

アエカ said:


> - そろそろ転勤になるじゃないかと思っていましたが、やっぱり九州へ転勤です。
> This one really confused me. Maybe something like "I thought I'd be transferred soon, and I was, indeed, to Kyushu"? x_x



The Japanese language doesn't have a future modal verb like 'will'. This speech is spoken before he goes to Kyushu, I mean he hasn't gone to Kyushu yet, you'll find that it suggests the relocation/transfer to Kyushu is his future action.
'I thought I'd be transferred soon, and I will be relocated to Kyushu as I thought.'

This が isn't 'but'. As Firewall says, this is a connector and..u~m I select 'and' in this case.


----------



## アエカ

> The へや in  一へや多い is a counter word, and that part is modifying 1LDk, so  it's conveying the meaning that the LDK is one room larger than the 1DK.


So, "one room more"...so simple, yet I couldn't get it at all, haha.



frequency said:


> The Japanese language doesn't have a modal verb like 'will'. This speech is spoken before he goes to Kyushu, I mean he hasn't gone to Kyushu yet, you'll find that it suggests the relocation/transfer to Kyushu is his future action.


Oops. There wasn't anything indicating past time, indeed.

As for が, my grammar dictionary says it's "sometimes used simply to combine two sentences for stylistic reasons even if those sentences do not represent contrastive ideas", as in パーティーをしませんが来ませんか。
I think I can understand this usage, but it's really difficult to translate or convey its exact meaning in each situation.
Maybe it comes down to a little hesitation?

Thanks for the answers ^^


----------



## frequency

アエカ、sorry I was going to say 'a future modal verb' and I corrected ><



アエカ said:


> "sometimes used simply to combine two sentences for stylistic reasons even if those sentences do not represent contrastive ideas", as in パーティーをしませんが来ませんか。
> I think I can understand this usage, but it's really difficult to translate or convey its exact meaning in each situation.
> Maybe it comes down to a little hesitation?



Not hesitation much. I agree with your grammar dictionary. A girl who attended this forum before used to say this が is 'small but'. According to her, this is not 'BUT!' as English does lol! I was surprised at this good idea.


----------



## アエカ

> Not hesitation much. I agree with your grammar dictionary. A girl who  attended this forum before used to say this が is 'small but'. According  to her, this is not 'BUT!' as English does lol! I was surprised at this  good idea.



Hm...yes, the same book says _"ga_ is much weaker than but".
But the thing is, sometimes it seems there isn't the slightest _but_ idea in it, like 田中さんは私のうちにも時々来ます*が*おもしろい人ですね。
Well, in these sentences we brought up here _and_ seems to work. I wonder if there are other suitable expressions... ^^'


----------



## Tonky

English participles (and maybe "as" too) do the similar connection;Looking for my key, I happened to find the book I had lost.
鍵を探していましたが、以前なくした本を偶然見つけました。
Living near my house, he seldom comes to see me.
彼は私の家の近くに住んでいますが、私に会いにくることは滅多にありません。
Having failed several times, he succeeded at last.
彼は何度か失敗していましたが、ついに成功しました。
Foreign investors are active in the Japanese stock market, owning more than 20 percent of the shares of listed companies.
外国人の投資家は日本の株式市場で活動していますが、上場企業の20％以上の株を所有しています。​With these, I could use が to make it sound natural Japanese, and they do not always mean "but". (maybe except for the 2nd.)

p.s.


> パーティーをしませんが来ませんか。


Isn't this supposed to be しますが instead of しませんが for the said が example there?


----------



## アエカ

That's a really good point :0 



> they do not always mean "but". (maybe except for the 2nd.)


Funny... I'd use _but_ translating all of them except for the last one.



> Isn't this supposed to be しますが instead of しませんが for the said が example there?


Yes! My bad. x_x


----------



## Tonky

アエカ said:


> Funny... I'd use _but_ translating all of them except for the last one.


Maybe because I had put Japanese translation with が there and you read it so? What if I added some different words there?When I was looking for my key, I happened to find the book I had lost.
鍵を探していたら、以前なくした本を偶然見つけました。​After having failed several times, he succeeded at last.
彼は、何度か失敗した後、ついに成功しました。​I picked the example sentences originally written for English learners learning these structures and changed its Japanese translation using が  Not all of them work this way, but some do. Many Japanese students complain that they can never tell what connection should be used.

Here is a better example;Living next door, I know him well.
隣に住んでいますが、彼のことはよく知っています。（隣に住んでおり、彼のことはよく知っています。）
​
Another mistake I forgot to point out;


アエカ said:


> そろそろ転勤になるんじゃないかと思っていましたが、やっぱり九州へ転勤です。


----------



## アエカ

Tonky said:


> Maybe because I had put Japanese translation with が there and you read it so? What if I added some different words there?When I was looking for my key, I happened to find the book I had lost.
> 鍵を探していたら、以前なくした本を偶然見つけました。​After having failed several times, he succeeded at last.
> 彼は、何度か失敗した後、ついに成功しました。​


​ 
They seem to have a different meaning now. Do they still sound the same to you? XD
I guess I'll have to pay more attention to が from now on...
And thanks for the help! ★


----------



## frequency

アエカ said:


> [/INDENT]They seem to have a different meaning now. Do they still sound the same to you? XD



アエカ、that's right. Nice.

田中さんは私のうちにも時々来ますがおもしろい人ですね。
See they are two independent clauses.
Tanaka san sometimes visits my home; he's an interesting man. Or
Tanaka san sometimes visits my home―he's an interesting man.

Of course we can stop once:
Tanaka san sometimes visits my home. He's an interesting man.
田中さんは私のうちにも時々来ます。田中さんはおもしろい人ですね。 
Repeating 田中さん twice? Not an obvious error much. You can select this one if you like this style.

In this case, が can really loosely bind them together.
Notice this is not 'Because he sometimes visits my home, Tanaka san is an interesting man.'


----------

